# What don't you like about Myford ML7?



## Ken from ontario (May 24, 2017)

If you were looking for a small lathe for a hobbyist's machine shop  (~$1200-$1500)and there were a surge of used southbend 9 as well as Myford ML7, would you buy a Myford ML7?
 what makes you walk away from ML7 ?

What is it with these(ML7) lathes ? are they not comparable if not way better than the Chinese 7" lathes? what makes any one choose an import over ML7?  would you choose a southbend 9" over ML7?
Please feel free to share your thoughts.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 24, 2017)

Americans prefer American iron.  The Myford lathes seem to have a good reputation among people who use them and in British influenced countries.  The ML7 is a smaller and lighter lathe than a SB9, however.  I really am not that familiar with either of them, and prefer larger lathes that can handle bigger jobs.  Whatever works for you.  When looking at used lathes, the watchwords are condition, tooling, and price.  Take plenty of time to make sure that everything works to your satisfaction before buying any used lathe.


----------



## Zathros (May 24, 2017)

Bernardo has Nice machines have No idea for the availability in the canadian region. Grts
Ted


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MozamPete (May 24, 2017)

The small spindle bore and no power cross feed would be my only complaints about my ML7.  And maybe a bit of a pain to engage the back gear, but at least it has one.
Get one with a gearbox as they seem to cost more than the lathe to buy second hand if you ever wanted to add one.
I have a tri-leva which is great - but seem to be quite rare. Removes the hassle of moving belts to change speed, but a variable speed motor upgrade would also achieve that if you wanted it.
I don't have much experience with other lathes for comparison - but that's my opinion of my ML7. I find it great for what I want and doubt I will ever bother upgrading.


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 24, 2017)

Ted, I don't know much about different brands but I see plenty Southbend and Hardinge ,Mayford in small sizes, lots of older (Taiwanese)  imports.
Pete, I believe the power cross feed  was not available on ML7as far as my search took me but I could live without it if I must, lack of quick change  GB is also something I can live with but the small spindle bore and no power ?,both are reasonable turn offs,my viable alternative is Southbend which is very much available around where I live , more expensive though.


Bob Korves said:


> . When looking at used lathes, the watchwords are condition, tooling, and price. Take plenty of time to make sure that everything works to your satisfaction before buying any used lathe.


Bob, I too like or prefer  old iron (small for a small size shop ), noticed a few SB9" or 10" that are supposedly "restored /plug & play"but very hard to assess their actual condition ,they all have a good paint job on the outside.  the ML7s look better than new .


----------



## Bob Korves (May 24, 2017)

To assess the condition of a lathe, you must put it through it's paces under power.  IMO, if you cannot do that, you have a pile of parts that may or may not be usable, and might well be scrap metal or an expensive long term project.  I am not afraid to say that to a seller, just a bit less blunt about it.  Show me(!) or it is a parts donor worth a little more than scrap metal price (currently around $50/ton delivered to the scrapper.)  If they can't show it do what it is supposed to do, run, don't walk, out the door unless it is free, perhaps even then.  Antiques and some others are special cases, but not a common lathe...


----------



## MozamPete (May 25, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> Pete, I believe the power cross feed  was not available on ML7as far as my search took me



Yes, you need to upgrade to the Myford Super7 to get the possibility of the power cross feed - but not all of them had it either.


----------



## wrmiller (May 25, 2017)

Oh man, a Super7? I'd buy that in a heartbeat if it was available here, as it would make a great second lathe! I've drooled over those for years.


----------



## markba633csi (May 25, 2017)

After WW2 hobby machining was really big in England, there are/were a bunch of British lathes made during the 40s and 50s as evidenced by Lathes.UK.
Myfords are very well made but small.
MS


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 25, 2017)

wrmiller said:


> Oh man, a Super7? I'd buy that in a heartbeat if it was available here, as it would make a great second lathe! I've drooled over those for years.


Do you all think  $1500(about $1100 USD) is a good price ? this is the latest  Myford for sale that piqued my interest,I understand  why power cross feed is great feature to have , the seller is willing to sell his  "excellent condition" in favour of a super 7,I personally think it should not be more than $800 , for that price I have no problem  buying it without that power CF:
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1266586515&requestSource=b




*OWNER:
I never thought I would sell this lathe but my friend has a Super 7 Myford that I am buying and I can not afford or have space to keep both or I certainly would. 

I am the second owner of this lathe and have used it lightly to make small parts for my hobbies. I have had it 7 years and the older gentleman before me had it since new and used it for his clockmaking hobby for brass parts. I felt very fortunate when I found this lathe in such great condition 7 years ago and I hope it's new owner will feel the same. It truly is a joy to use such a quality piece of machinery. Thanks *


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 25, 2017)

markba633csi said:


> After WW2 hobby machining was really big in England, there are/were a bunch of British lathes made during the 40s and 50s as evidenced by Lathes.UK.
> Myfords are very well made but small.
> MS


I have never seen one close up so I don't know how small it is but my alternative to this lathe is a southbend 9 or a new 7x16" import like LMS 5100. the reason for searching  for a small lathes is lack of space in my shop,I have too many  woodworking tools in there,and just bought a garden shed to store some of them in it to free up some space but unfortunately the lathe I can fit there still can not be like a 32" which is the size I really like.





Bob Korves said:


> To assess the condition of a lathe, you must put it through it's paces under power. IMO, if you cannot do that, you have a pile of parts that may or may not be usable, and might well be scrap metal or an expensive long term project. I am not afraid to say that to a seller, just a bit less blunt about it


couldn't agree more Bob, but living (most of the time) hours away from the sellers, I need to rely on pictures and description of the lathe before contacting them to make an offer and a viewing, but  you are right, once there I'll need a good show and tell by the owner before handing over the cash.

I still have not ruled out  Southbend lathes, the parts for a SB9" seem to be very easy to find ,well easier than shipping it from England.


----------



## wrmiller (May 25, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> Do you all think  $1500(about $1100 USD) is a good price ? this is the latest  Myford for sale that piqued my interest,I understand  why power cross feed is great feature to have , the seller is willing to sell his  "excellent condition" in favour of a super 7,I personally think it should not be more than $800 , for that price I have no problem  buying it without that power CF:
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=1266586515&requestSource=b
> View attachment 234220
> View attachment 234219
> ...



I personally don't need a PF on a smaller bench lathe, and think the feature is overrated for said. Heck, I've only used the crossfeed on my 1340 a couple of times. 

I can't speak to the price, as I have no experience with that. I just saw a Super7 on Ebay and the guy wants $5k or best offer. 

(which is probably why I still don't own one...)


----------



## mikey (May 25, 2017)

I was about to respond that power cross feed is not all that useful or used. Don't let the lack of it deter you.


----------



## chips&more (May 26, 2017)

If it does not have a quick change gear box and if it does not have power feed. Then IMO, I would look elsewhere. Even if it had a taper attachment but no QCGB and or PF, I would still look elsewhere. That’s how important the QCGB and PF is to me. Having a QCGB is a must have for me.


----------



## tew45 (May 27, 2017)

The Myford is a nice lathe but has some shortcomings which has been noted. If the Myford fits your needs go with it. My First lathe is a 12 x 36 which had limitations .  Later I bought a 6 inch also has limitations. Now I have 3 lathes when I added a 15 inch but it has a short bed. They all have limitations which I can work around.  The Myford is neat and is a very nice machine but a large Chinese should be in the corner when needed.


----------



## joshua43214 (May 28, 2017)

Just food for thought:
I would consider any lathe with a screw on chuck and deal breaker.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 28, 2017)

i would snatch up any Myfords that ever crossed my path.
i have not had the pleasure of working with one, but they are beautiful, well made machines.
even with the drawbacks, they have produced hundreds of thousands of useful things by skilled hands.
the machine is merely an extension of the skill of the operator


----------



## tew45 (May 28, 2017)

Well I don't know, The color seems a little odd! Maybe my eyes are a little too old to consider important things like color.


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 28, 2017)

Thank you all for your comments, someone you all know talked me into buying a newer,more modern lathe so that Myford is out for now, but I do appreciate all your help, this is going to be the only lathe I'll ever buy so it better be the right one.


----------



## wrmiller (May 28, 2017)

Well good luck with whatever you end up with! 

(and let us know when you get it...with pics of course)


----------



## tew45 (May 28, 2017)

I always wanted one!


----------

